# bangs...?



## lost in hollywood (Jun 28, 2006)

hi, my hair type is wavyish, a little thick and has some layers, and my face shape is round.

i've read many times before that people with round faces can't pull off bangs and should just opt for long layers. but i've seen so many amazing cuts that have bangs, and i'm getting really bored with layers (especially because it seems every hairdresser cuts layers differently, and not in a good way -- some cut it good, and others make it look horrible). 

another concern of mine is, that my forehead kind of short. not horrendously short, but yeah... but i reeeallly want a cut w/ bangs, and am not sure what style of bangs would most flatter me.

as far as styling goes, i am up for whatever -- blowdrying, flat ironing, etc, as my hair is pretty healthy right now.

all advice is appreciated... thanks!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 28, 2006)

If you really want bangs but don't want to emphasize the roundness, opt for side-swept bangs. I have almost the same features as you (round face, thick wavy hair) and I had side bangs for about a year. Friends and family told me it actually offsetted the roundness. 
I think a side bangs would be a great option, since they don't cover the whole forehead and make you seem 'short-faced,' usually offset the roundess, and give you virtually the same look as a full fringe. HTH!


----------



## lost in hollywood (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Wattage (Jun 28, 2006)

I completely agree about side-sweeping bangs. I have had them now for 9 months or so and I love them. They are flattering on almost anyone and super-chic right now!!


----------



## lost in hollywood (Jun 28, 2006)

does anyone have any good pictures? i'm kind of scared of them taking over my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## libra14 (Jun 28, 2006)

I also have a round face and side bangs. It does make my face look much slimmer this way. I don't have any pictures to show though.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 29, 2006)

I have side swept bangs with a round face... I got just a small amount of bangs at first... seriously I could pass my straightening iron through it once and it was fine... after I got use to working with them I went back and got more and had it thinned out so it wasnt so top heavy. I dont have pics, sorry =(

If all else fails you can tuck it behind your ears? =)


----------



## lost in hollywood (Aug 2, 2006)

anyone have pics of their bangs?


----------



## colleen389 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi,
I had side swept bangs for a long time - I kept growing them and cutting them... I can never make up my mind.  But this was them as they were growing out last year.  
Please don't laugh at the corny look or outfit, I was at a trade show.


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a roundish sort of face, I loved bangs. I had the sideswept for a long time and then also short.


----------



## lost in hollywood (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks girls! i liked all of them, but now that i've been seeing the shorter bangs look, i've been wanting to try that out. thanks again!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm thinking that shorter bangs would work for short/small foreheads too! Just try bangs, if they aren't your thing just grow 'em out.


----------



## lost in hollywood (Aug 30, 2006)

sorry to bring back an old thread, but do you guys think straight-across bangs would be alright too?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

my sister has a round face.. she has bangs.. i think it depends on how u get the bangs cut... i dont sug.  getting them cut straight across, but more in an angle.. her bangs are side cut shorter on one side longer on the other than way she can side sweep her bangs without making her face look even more roudner.


----------



## user79 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the absolute straight cut bangs can look reallllly good on some people, but they have to be stick straight and I think it looks better if you have large eyes because it somehow enhances them.


----------

